# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Urinalkondom

## Bernd57

Meine OP war 2004. Leider jetzt mit zunehmender Inkontinenz - hauptsächlich Belastungs-Inkontinenz - und mehreren Einlagen pro Tag.
Jetzt suche ich nach einer anderen Lösung. Vielleicht mit Urinalkondom.
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung und kann mir Ratschläge geben?

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Bernd,

das ist eine individuelle Sache, die Du mit einem Pflegeexperten für Kontinenzförderung probieren solltest. Dein Urologe hat im allgemeinen eine Adresse parat mit der Du dann Kontakt aufnimmst. Der Pflegeexperte macht dann mit Dir einen Termin aus, berät Dich vor Ort zu Hause und wählt das bestmögliche Set. In aller Rewgel lässt er Dir 3 Proben zu Hause. Wenn es was für Dich ist, rufst Du ihn an und er bestellt Dir zunächst für 30 Tage ein Set. Parallel dazu bekommt Dein Urologe eine Rezeptanforderung, die dann je nach Versicherungsstatus abgerechnet wird. Eine Nachbestellung erfolgt dann jeweils von Dir unter Mitwirkung Deines Urologen.

Gut sitzende und sichere Urinalkondome sind immer davon abhängig, ob Du mit dem neuen Gefühl klar kommst.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Michi1

Nachdem ich 2 Jahre komplett Inkontinent war habe ich auch alles ausprobiert. Um das richtige Uralkondom zu bekommen bin ich in ein Ärzthaus gegangen und es ist eine Schwester bei mir zu Hause vorbeigekmmen hat vermessen und mir eine angelgt, mir gezeigt wie es am besten funktioniert und mir noch Muster von anderen Firmen da gelassen. So konnte ich aussuchen was bei mir am besten passt. Auch habe ich mir eine Penisklemme bestellt, aber die von http://www.uriclak.com/de/ die kann man auch mit ein bisschen Eingewöhnung ein paar Stunden tragen.
Nach 2 Jahren wurde es nicht besser und ich habe mich im Krankenhaus vorgestellt. Dort wurde mir ein Advance- Band empfohlen und Inplantiert. Hat leider auch nichts gebracht, so habe ich mich noch einmal unters Messer gelegen und mir einen künstlichen Schließmuskel (AMS 800) inplantieren lassen. Jetzt schaut das Leben anders aus ich bin vollkommen dicht.

----------


## Michi1

Ich muss mich berichtigen. Es soll heißen *"Sanitätshaus"*, nicht Ärztehaus.

----------

